# Creaking joints?



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey,

When Dolly "stretches" after getting up, I kid you not...she creaks like I do! She's just a puppy and besides that...I've never heard a dog "creak" when it stretched.

Is this possibly some scary chi joint thing? I'll definitely bring it up next vet check up, but if it's something serious, I'll do it sooner. She is not bothered by it, runs, plays, walks normally...but it's pretty loud when she stretches.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo has GOT to be the 'stretchiest' dog on the planet. He stretches when he wakes up, before AND after he eats, after he goes outside.. he's ALWAYS stretching, it's silly! But I have to say that I've never heard any 'creaking' or even 'popping' (like when we stretch) coming from his tiny body. 

Growing up I had two yorkies from the same litter, and one of them, the smaller of the two and female had some somewhat serious joint issues in her hind legs. But we never heard any 'creaking' from her either.

I guess I wasn't too helpful; hopefully someone here can offer you some peace of mind, and I'm sure you'll consult with the vet as well.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I know, I've never heard anything like this from ANY of my dogs (I've had so many through the years). It's just like what humans do sometimes. Weird. I'm glad no one wrote that it's a sign of luxating patella (yet)...that is a worry of mine since we know nothing of Dolly's puppyhood/parents, etc.


----------



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

My bandit does this EXACT same thing I've never heard anything like it and sometimes it scares me. You can pick him up sometimes and I will hear his little bones pop and I don't know why in the world he does this but he's been this way since I got him. I wondered if it was just a chi thing becuase he also runs and plays and seems perfectly normal except this issue.


----------



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

Ever since I got a puppy, my joints have been creaking... especially my knees, from bending down to play with him and pick him up! 

Maybe I need to take a cue from our puppies and stretch more myself!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

You're right...the stretching has GOT to be good for them, right?

How old is Bandit? It is a funny thing to hear coming from such a tiny dog....and it's nothing I've ever heard from my other (big) dogs.

Well, I'll just mention it on the next vet trip...


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

sourjayne said:


> Ever since I got a puppy, my joints have been creaking... especially my knees, from bending down to play with him and pick him up!
> 
> Maybe I need to take a cue from our puppies and stretch more myself!


  too funny!


----------



## banditsmom (Jul 3, 2006)

Bandit is 4 months old and has pretty much done this since I got him I'm really not sure what would cause it but he seems very healthy so I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## lilmisscookie (Dec 24, 2005)

If it's a joint thing you could see if glucosamine would help.


----------



## blake (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey i have the same problem with my chi too, every time she does her stretches i have been hearing the creaking sound from her, for some reason i have been thinking it is her teeth grinding or something like that, it really couldnt be the bones could it or we would have serious problems wouldnt we?????


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

Peanut was like that when he was a puppy - we went to the vets and he checked his joints and stuff and said everything was fine and that it was just him growing and going through growth spurts - joints growing and fusing together!
and he was right because he grew out of it and i vert rarely hear it now


----------

